# Mig clock



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

This came in the mail today so I thought it would be appropriate for this new forum.










Got it for $39+shipping from a Ukrainian seller on ebay in supposedly NOS condition. It has a few little marks on the paint but generally minty condition. I had originally wanted one of the jaeger style clocks but they were quite expensive for what is really a novelty clock so I went with the simplest model. They were made in the Tschelyabinsk factory which I believe also produced my favorite Molnija watches. :-! Left knob winds and sets, right hacks the movement. Generally a good price for a really solid little clock I think.

I need to get a stand for it as it wants to roll onto it's left side, I had to prop it up for the pictures. :-d


----------



## Chev James (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice! I'll bet it would look great mounted in a nice frame of mahogany!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

cavallino33 said:


> This came in the mail today so I thought it would be appropriate for this new forum.
> 
> Got it for $39+shipping from a Ukrainian seller on ebay in supposedly NOS condition. It has a few little marks on the paint but generally minty condition. I had originally wanted one of the jaeger style clocks but they were quite expensive for what is really a novelty clock so I went with the simplest model. They were made in the Tschelyabinsk factory which I believe also produced my favorite Molnija watches. :-! Left knob winds and sets, right hacks the movement. Generally a good price for a really solid little clock I think.
> 
> I need to get a stand for it as it wants to roll onto it's left side, I had to prop it up for the pictures. :-d


Very nice looking aircraft clock. I like the hands. 
Is it an 8 day movement and do you you have any movement pics?

It would look great set in an ebony or rosewood case.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Juri Levenbergs book says it's a 5 day movement. I usually wind it every day to keep it accurate so I've never tested the power reserve.


I have had the clock running for about 6 months now and it's been consistently accurate at +6 seconds a week which I think is pretty amazing. When I take my watch of the day out I usually set it to that clock. 



I made a base for it to sit on out of modulin that I painted black but it's more functional than pretty some day I want to make something nicer for it.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Mig aircraft clock for $39? That's a bargain~Congrats! ;-)


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

They sell some plastic clock stands on flebay I got one for my Mig clock.


----------

